# Throwdows are Back. Oct 2018



## bmudd14474

This months theme will be .......................................................
Apples







Your dish has to have apples in it. The only thing that wouldn't count is just spritzing with apple juice. . You can use any smoked item to make it. It can be any kind of dish ie. starter, main, etc...
If you have any questions please let me know.




 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 10/31/18


The rules are the same and available HERE.

*
Code Word: Harvest

We have 2 prize packages. First is from TulsaJeff. This will include both of his rubs and a bottle of his bbq sauce.







The other one is from http://www.pitfacedbbq.com/ 
This package includes 2 of their 11oz bottles of rub or 1 24oz bag of rub and a Tshirt.







Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on10/31/18.  Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## sdkid

Are we limited to fresh apples?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Outstanding!  

Thank you 

 bmudd14474
 , @TulsaJeff , and 

 bvbull200
 for this and the prize packages! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Time to plot and plan!


----------



## ammaturesmoker

Oh man....the wife just made 5 jars of apple butter from our own tree....I have been waiting on an excuse to use some of it....time to get creative!!!!


----------



## bvbull200

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> bmudd14474
> , @TulsaJeff , and
> 
> bvbull200
> for this and the prize packages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to plot and plan!



Happy to be involved and really excited to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## bmudd14474

sdkid said:


> Are we limited to fresh apples?



No you can use any type of apple. Doesn't matter if its fresh or frozen.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I hear the gears churning already. I'm so glad this worked out!


----------



## ab canuck

Nice, I have been hoping these would come back, This should be interesting....


----------



## ammaturesmoker

I decided to play around yesterday with apples and onions


----------



## Jeff Wright

Well what better way to score some of the sponsors rub on the cheap.  Time to get that menu going!!!

Thanks for getting started up.


----------



## SmokinLogs

Whenever we submit an entry, should it just be a picture of the finished product on a plate, or can we include pictures of the preparation and smoking process too?


----------



## TomKnollRFV

SmokinLogs said:


> Whenever we submit an entry, should it just be a picture of the finished product on a plate, or can we include pictures of the preparation and smoking process too?


As I understand, it's one final plated picture the Description there of. But I'm not the actual judge or any thing, just how I was told to submit..

Can't wait for the end of the month.


----------



## browneyesvictim

This is going to be good... Let the banter begin!


----------



## SmokinLogs

Sounds good! I’m looking forward to seeing all the crazy smoked apple dishes...


----------



## bmudd14474

SmokinLogs said:


> Whenever we submit an entry, should it just be a picture of the finished product on a plate, or can we include pictures of the preparation and smoking process too?



It should be just the plated picture with the description of what it is. 

Any other questions PM me.


----------



## uncle eddie

In!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Remember folks, a hair over a week to submit! I'm hoping we get alot of entries in!! <no idea if we did or not. Judges don't tell us normal folk, but it is about 9 days till the competition closes for entries, so best get them in!>


----------



## Braz

Just put it in the smoker 45 minutes ago.


----------



## bmudd14474

Looking forward to it everyone.


----------



## bmudd14474

Just a note for anyone that enters. I will reply to the entry email with something like "Entry Received". If you do not get a reply send me a PM on here so I can make sure we get your entry.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Finally got something put together.  Schedule has been hectic, but I got the email sent.  Thank y'all again!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Tomorrow is the last day for entry and it's Halloween! Scary!


----------



## bmudd14474

Today is the last day. Get those entries in.

Goodluck everyone


----------



## gmc2003

Any hints being thrown out as to how many entries, or is that a well kept secret stored in a mayonnaise jar stored on funk and wagnalls front porch. Ala Johnny Carsons Carnat the magnificent.  

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I tried to weasel that out of Brian and it didn't work Chris!


----------



## gmc2003

Bummer


----------



## sdkid

For better or worse.... my entry is in.


----------



## bbqbrett

I am looking forward to seeing the entries and who wins!


----------



## chilerelleno

Well...  I didn't make this one.
But danged if I ain't looking forward to the entries of those who did.
On With the Show!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan




----------



## CSR

Insert gif of "Well.....We're Waiting!!" from Caddyshack....I'm not so good with the technology and what not.. 

Excited to see what this group has done!!


----------



## SmokinLogs

We’re all chomping at the bit for the results!


----------



## daveomak

Too funny !!!!!


----------



## dr k

CSR said:


> Insert gif of "Well.....We're Waiting!!" from Caddyshack....I'm not so good with the technology and what not..
> 
> Excited to see what this group has done!!


Ha!  Ted Knight was great.
“Judge Smails It's easy to grin When your ship comes in And you've got the stock market beat. But the man worthwhile, Is the man who can smile, When his shorts are too tight in the seat.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

CSR said:


> Insert gif of "Well.....We're Waiting!!" from Caddyshack....I'm not so good with the technology and what not..
> 
> Excited to see what this group has done!!


----------

